# Im happy!



## englishguy80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi, 

The day after new years day I found out my wife was having an affair with another women. At first (about a week) I was hoping my wife would come to her senses and come home. Because she ended up moving straight in with this other girl. And just so you know my wife is bisexual, so the affair could have been a women or a man.

Well surprisingly, I am the happiest I have been for as long as I can remember. I walk around with a constant smile on my face, with this constant feeling of excitement. It's been like this for the past 2 weeks, and I'm not quite understanding why.

I was devastated when it happened and was scared to be on my own. Well I know love my own company, I have gained a very close relationship with my sister. Also I have been dating for the last couple of weeks, absolutely nothing serious. But women paying me attention and making me feel special is something I haven't felt for a while. 
I also met a fantastic girl on the weekend who is a friend of my sisters, we hit it off like a house on fire. She is intelligent, interesting, feisty, funny and very attractive. We talked from 3am right through to 9pm with nothing but wine.
We both agreed that we would like to start seeing each other but because of just coming out of a marriage, its not going to happen for a while. I'm also conscious of rebound relationships, that's why I'm not looking for anything serious for a while.

I think its the thought of what great things are going to happen in the future. I'm still only 30, and I feel younger than I have for 10 years.

I suppose I realise now how wrong my marriage was, and that I was trying to fix something for the past couple of years that couldn't be fixed. 

Anyway, thanks for listening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

